# Fishing in Myrtle beach



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it me or has it been kind of hard to catch fish in or around myrtle beach? went to 2nd ave pier last weekend,spent 10 hrs on the pier!!! arrived around 6am and left around 4pm. Tryed fresh head on shrimp,fresh mullet i caught at withers swash by family kingdom and sandfleas and caught zip,zero nadda.Went to springmaid pier sat night and fished the incoming tide hoping to chang my luck and samething caught nothing zip,zero, is there something wrong around this area with the water? or something else.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

It will get better....water is kinda warm


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Wait until the mullet run starts or in October when the big reds come up on the beach. Chunk a whole mullet out there on a circle hook and hang on.


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*setup for reds*

i've been fishing for awile..i live in myrtle beach around 28th ave n do the red run along the beach here? and what is the best setup for them and bait..


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

seems to be harder for me too... sand fleas have been runnin low and havent been getting bit too good and ive only caught small whiting at 46th avenue ... went to the state park and didnt get a bite. pier has been empty at the SP and pier 14 has been all no size whiting and trash fish. i havent even managed a bite with anything but fresh shrimp either... comin back tomorrow afternoon thru saturday to go fishin 1 last time for the summer. then i wont be back until fall


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

thats why i dont fish after june until the mullets start running sometime between early to late agust and early september. they may be running now , but i do not know. until i know they are runngn for sure im not going to fish.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

I caught a 25 inch red drum off of cherry grove last week and some other people caught some also. i caught them on live shirmp because sand fleas are very hard to find in myrtle. The black drum are also there whenever the water gets dirty.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

bluefish1928 said:


> they may be running now , but i do not know. until i know they are runngn for sure im not going to fish.


the mullet are there, the gentleman fishing next to me caught a 85lb tarpon from the beach in Garden City last Sat. on a finger mullet. The mullet were in the breakers all day in seemingly endless schools.


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*crazy*

went to apache pier on sun afternoon they caught 1 king ,1 flounder.and a couple of spanish,,all on king rigs,no one on the pier caught zep zero,i even tryed jiging with gold hooks and did not catch athing,,, well hopfuly something will break soon,and i thought cabin fever was bad.... Bi the way can you catch red or balck drum from the beach in myrtle beach? if so where and what type of rig.THANKS


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I used to catch black drum around the pilings at Garden City pier and 2nd Ave. I'd drop dead shrimp around the T, up under the sink and just let it sit.

For the reds, I wait until October and chunk whole live mullet off the end on a fishfinder rig with a 6/0 circle hook.

You can get flounder on the piers probably now with all the mullet in there. Use a egg sinker to Carolina rig a small mullet on a Kahle hook and work it up and down the pier real slow. There's some locals that you'll see walking back and forth with a rod in their hand along the rail. That's what they're doing.


----------

